# The Selfie Thread



## Rob Fisher (17/2/17)

All pics and post in this thread must be selfies! Anything else will get nuked!  And try use 800x600 sized pics.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/2/17)

Driving to Durban for armed forces week

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/2/17)

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez (17/2/17)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (17/2/17)

Il start the shaven part lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Yagya (17/2/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak (17/2/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Scissorhands (17/2/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Work vibes....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## s.i.jerefos (17/2/17)

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spydro (17/2/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (17/2/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (17/2/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (17/2/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (17/2/17)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tockit (17/2/17)

Hadaly cloud check

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PSySpin (18/2/17)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/17)

Good morning sunshine....
Greating the neighbours with some clouds...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR (18/2/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (18/2/17)

I think my cell camera is a bit dirty or something. Can't get a clear picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (22/2/17)

This forum changed me. So many firsts for this introvert. Here we have my first selfie ever:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/2/17)

It's an old one, but a pretty good one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Taytay (4/3/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie (4/3/17)

Taytay said:


> View attachment 87094

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/3/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (4/3/17)

It is amazing how we all seem to look alike!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Akash (4/3/17)

Enjoying this lil regulated vw tube

Reactions: Like 3


----------

